# boat setup



## Bluejay (Oct 4, 2007)

i have a friend who flounder 20 years ago and is setting him up a jon boat to start back. could someone share and post some picturesof their boat light setup.

thanks for help...jim


----------



## Reel Twiztid (Apr 8, 2008)

Hope this helps. Hope he gets it set up:letsdrink


----------



## bluffman2 (Nov 22, 2007)

heres mine


----------



## Bluejay (Oct 4, 2007)

ReelTwiztid & bluffman2: thanks for sharing... jim


----------



## F|nz (Sep 16, 2008)

Here's my 12V light rig...2 100W Underwater Aqua stars and a utility light I modified for 2 100W Halogens. The underwater lights fold up for transport andwill swivel and adjust to desired depth in the water. About $100 invested


----------



## saltfisher1 (Oct 8, 2007)

Nice looking rigs guys!!!


----------



## 2112 (May 4, 2008)

Shameless photo-opp...


----------

